# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Need a Strongman?

## Simple10

This strongman hits low.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/liv...n_page_id=1811

Hope I never meet him in a dark alley.

----------


## NickGolovko

Cool guy.  :Smiley:

----------


## Quazar

Tough guy!

----------


## wise-wistful

> Hope I never meet him in a dark alley.


+1  :Huh:

----------

